# Newbie dumb question!



## tv_dir (May 17, 2007)

Hey guys,
This is my first post as well as my first handgun. Pardon my stupidity, but after being at the range a few times and popin' off around 500 rounds, obviously the barrel got a little singed.

What do you recommend for cleaning the barrel, as well as the whole gun?
Also do I need to clean inside the barrel as well?

This is what I'm shooting with.................










Thanks for your help,

--Mike--


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I would try the Birchwood-casey gun scrub. If that doesn't work you might try Cabelas black powder dissolver. The cylinder of a revolver is difficult to clean but I have had good luck cleaning mine by soaking them the the black powder dissolver for and hour or so. If that doesn't work pm Baldy, he is kind of the resident revolver/reloading expert.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

Maximo said:


> I would try the Birchwood-casey gun scrub.


no don't use that "Brake Cleaner" on an aluminum framed S&W it'll take off the protective clear coat Smith puts on their aluminum frames


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

These clear coat guns are a pain and I don't think the clear coat is going to hold up on any of them. All I would use on it is CLP and Hoppes. Use the Hoppes to clean the barrel and cylinders and keep it wiped off. Follow up with the CLP. Keep it wiped down good while cleaning and then use some light oil.
Stay away from Gun Scrubber, brake, and carb cleaners. You will proabaly notice it chipping out at first. Good luck.


----------



## tv_dir (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. Sounds like this type of coating might cause some problems.

Is it OK to NOT clean it? I would prefer the "used" look to scrubbing away the clearcoat.

Thoughts?

--Mike--


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Tv. Even shooting jacketed bullets you should clean and oil it every couple hundred rounds or I would. I know some guys hardly ever clean their guns but I can't do that. The powder fouling and junk that bilds up in them can cause problems at maybe the wrong time. Remember all machinery needs oil and I would use Gun Butter on it. Good luck.


----------



## tv_dir (May 17, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Hi Tv. Even shooting jacketed bullets you should clean and oil it every couple hundred rounds or I would. I know some guys hardly ever clean their guns but I can't do that. The powder fouling and junk that bilds up in them can cause problems at maybe the wrong time. Remember all machinery needs oil and I would use Gun Butter on it. Good luck.


Thanks for the input Baldy!
Is there a special brand product you could recommend?

--Mike--


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Mike. The CLP is a cleaner and lube combination and Gun Butter is a brand name of oil that I been using for about 8 months that I like real well. I hope these links will work. Good luck.
http://www.gunbutter.com/
http://www.break-free.com/


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I always clean the bore, chambers, ejection rod, ejection star and under the ejection star, and the external surfaces. My round count isn't as low as Baldy's though as I clean only after shooting sessions. I don't stop in the middle of my shooting sessions to clean as I'm too lazy. Make sure cleaning is done with a cleaner and a lubricant/protectant(or combination such as CLP). You would be surprised by the amount of people who can't tell the difference. Every once in a while you should disassemble and clean as well but there's no need to worry about that now.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Same Revolver - Same Problem*

I carry the same revolver most days and enjoy shooting it. Hammerless is the way to go.

CLEANING: CLP with panty hose....mild abrasive gets the grit off quickly.

I changed out the springs in mine with WOLF's spring pack for J frames and it is sweet to shoot.

BRAKE CLEANER? I've never heard of using that before. Learn something most every day around here.

Hope this helps.


----------

